
Facebook's Mark Zuckerberg Meets China Propaganda Chief in Beijing - sharetea
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/mar/20/facebooks-mark-zuckerberg-meets-china-propaganda-chief-in-beijing
======
pink_dinner
Zuckerberg wanted his employees to read the latest book by the current Chinese
president a few years back. The book was pure propaganda.

I wish he represented freedom and standing up for everyone's freedom of speech
(and privacy), but just looking at his personal history and actions, I just
don't think this is the case.

~~~
GuiA
Zuckerberg desperately wants his toy to capture India and China - two
countries with massive population where Facebook is literally unknown at the
moment.

For India, it's a socioeconomic problem - hence the Internet.org/"free basics"
shilling.

For China, it's a political one - hence the shoulder rubbing.

